# nice one!



## fisherman89 (Mar 16, 2009)




----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Sweeet!!!! Quite a chunky steelie!!!!!!


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

That is a big one for sure! Nice job, you only see a couple of those a year! Congrats on the great catch!


----------



## fisherman89 (Mar 16, 2009)

definitely my biggest of the year and one of my best, never had anything to weigh it but we guess around 13...?


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

Hes a stud, nice steelie.


----------



## samsteel (Oct 6, 2008)

real nice fish


----------



## upmounty (Sep 26, 2007)

great fish there


----------



## johnobub (Sep 23, 2006)

Nice one. What did you use for bait?


----------

